# Size of this doe.



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Unfortunately not one I got but just wanted to show the size of her off. Maybe she just is filled out with winter fur but she has a big old sagging belly and enjoying my food plot
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Maybe her timing is off and she's pregnant.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I had one on camera like that a few years ago. Was so big it almost looked fake. She looked the size of the bucks you see on tv from saskatchewan. Just an absolute freak of a doe


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I almost thought this one may have been a shed buck but zoomed in and didnt see where it looms like they shed and she seems to still have a small head for size of the body

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Those big ol does are something else . When they have that hump on the front of their brisket you know they are big .


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

a few yrs ago I killed a huge doe at the pigeon river wildlife area in northern Indiana. I got a nice 8 point buck that morning and we were dragging it out when I saw these 2 does watching us. I raised my gun and shot one. field dressed the buck weighed in at 161 lbs and the doe weighed in at 166. so they do get big. she had the biggest head of any doe I've killed so far and I've been hunting since 81. I've got does from 115 to 135 and none of them looked quite like she did.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Old matron doe harder to kill than a old buck sometimes


----------



## JerryA (Aug 16, 2004)

floater99 said:


> Old matron doe harder to kill than a old buck sometimes


They sure are - start blowing as soon as you step out of your truck. They have a sixth sense beyond belief.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

If this is the same doe she did have 2 little ones with her and she would blow as soon as i got to my stand pretty much making my stand pretty much unable to hunt due to the wind. Now everything has been nocturnal 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Had an old baldie blowing and stomping at me from 80 yards away in the red brush. How she spotted me peeking around the tree is still a total mystery. Especially with 3 less than 20 yards away that never once even acted spooky. Once she started her antics the others just ignored her and went about their buisness.


----------



## JerryA (Aug 16, 2004)

Outasync said:


> Had an old baldie blowing and stomping at me from 80 yards away in the red brush. How she spotted me peeking around the tree is still a total mystery. Especially with 3 less than 20 yards away that never once even acted spooky. Once she started her antics the others just ignored her and went about their buisness.


We had one living on a property we hunted. She had a crippled front leg and walked with a severe limp. She'd start raising hell as soon as you walked into the woods no matter which direction the wind was blowing. One morning see came out on the top of the ridge with a couple of yearlings in tow and let out a loud bawl before walking off. About 5 minutes later, here came a big ole buck up the hillside looking for her - too faraway to get a shot of course. Someone was finally able to take her out so we had a better chance on that property.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

JerryA said:


> We had one living on a property we hunted. She had a crippled front leg and walked with a severe limp. She'd start raising hell as soon as you walked into the woods no matter which direction the wind was blowing. One morning see came out on the top of the ridge with a couple of yearlings in tow and let out a loud bawl before walking off. About 5 minutes later, here came a big ole buck up the hillside looking for her - too faraway to get a shot of course. Someone was finally able to take her out so we had a better chance on that property.


Wow! Sounds like a deer that my buddy had hanging around his property for quite a few years. She was instantly recognizable because she was missing her left front foreleg from the "knee" down. We named her "Old Snort" because, if she made you, and she usually did, she would kick up such a fuss that I think every deer in the township knew you were in there! She was around for 7 or 8 years, and we figured she was responsible for at least 15 new deer in the world! Even if we could have, we wouldn't shoot her.

As for the OP, yes, she's huge! Reminds me of the first deer I ever got with a bow. I was racing through my delivery route and running out to hunt the evening. One night 4 doe come past, and the first one and the last one are just huge! I get drawn on the first one, and the instant I let the arrow go she takes a step! I nailed her through the liver! The arrow buried to the fletching, she took off, and I could hear rat-tat-tat-tat-tat as she ran through some saplings, like running down a picket fence with a yardstick.

I heard a crash, but while waiting to climb down, the other 3 deer that spooked back up the creek valley came picking their way back. So, I was stuck in the stand until after dark. When I finally climbed down I realized that I had no flashlight, no knife, and no drag rope! Boy, was I prepared! I drove to a pay phone (this was well before cell phones) and called my buddy. He drove out with 2 flashlights and knives. No rope. He figured 2 young guys in their 20's should be able to skiff a doe out with no problem! 

We get to the spot and start tracking. No blood for a while, but then we find my arrow bent like a boomerang! We started finding blood and eventually found 2 big splotches! That was the crash I heard. She fell and rolled over, wiping the blood off her flanks. So, no blood trail. I waited by the splotched while he went ahead looking for another dot. Shortly I hear "found some". So I move up to him and continue on looking for another dot. I go a good 10 yards and see the big butt of the doe I shot.

I had told my buddy that I had a "pretty good" doe down. He was an experienced deer hunter, starting in childhood on his Grandfather's farm in SW PA. I put the flashlight down to shine on the leaves and called him over. He comes up and says, "Where's the blood?" I say, "Right there!" and shine the light on the deer. He says, "You said you had a pretty good doe down. Dude, this is the biggest deer I've ever seen in my life!"

We regretted not having a drag rope. That doe about killed the both of us getting her out of there! We hung it in his garage. On the day I was supposed to come over after work and help take it to the butcher, it was warming up and he called another buddy of his and they skinned it and took it in. He asked the butcher if he would weigh it. He saw the size of the thing, so he said yes. 201 lbs field dressed and skinned! To this day the biggest bodied deer I've ever taken.

Sorry to be so long winded, but you really remember stuff like that!


----------

